# *~Jewels Of India~*~ Gold, Emerald, & Rubies



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 19, 2008)

I was bored tonite and I wanted to keep my face clean until Thurs for my Heatherette makeover but I couldn't resist so I came up with this while I was playing around with my MAC pigments. Hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face:*

_Nivea Moisturizer
Monistat Chafing gel (used as face primer)
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Vasanti Duo Concealer #2
Sweetness Blush
Harmony Blush
Smashbox Softlights in Aglow
MSF Natural in Medium Dark
Fix +

_*Eyes:

*_Painterly p/p
Goldmine e/s
Emerald Green p/m
Smoke Signal p/m
Accent Red p/m
Feline Kohl Power
Blacktrack f/l
Benefit's Bad Gal Lash in Black
Victoria's Secret Pnecil In brow color in Brown
Too Faced Glitter Liner in Obsessed Fan
Sassi Falsies #600

_*Lips:

*_Fuchsia Fix Tinted l/c_
_Spice l/l
Strawbaby l/s
Flash N Dash l/s

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










































_


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooo... these are very interesting colors to pair together.  I think the only cc I would give (which is really just a question of my personal preference and not your technique) is to experiment with a thinner line for the eyeliner.


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Ooo... these are very interesting colors to pair together.  I think the only cc I would give (which is really just a question of my personal preference and not your technique) is to experiment with a thinner line for the eyeliner._

 
Thanks! The intention was to do a thin line but I misplaced my angle brush. So I had to use something else which gave me a thicker line.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 19, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 19, 2008)

love it!!! especially the green! it's Gurjuss!!! (thats how i spell)


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 19, 2008)

so pretty! I'm loving the green


----------



## xlakatex (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this look! Youre gorgeous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 19, 2008)

That green really is amazing. Must get Emerald Green! You're gorgeous, I'm pretty sure you can work anything.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 19, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Very sexy. I'd love a tutorial for this!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

You are so pretty, I love your FOTDs


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 19, 2008)

the green looks amazing on you, hot look !


----------



## Padmita (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks hot!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 19, 2008)

it looks awsome.. i love it ^^


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 19, 2008)

You are stunning as always & i just love the color combo... may have to give this look a try myself


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 19, 2008)

*~*Pretty!!*~*


----------



## jaja (Mar 19, 2008)

nd your skin is flawless!


----------



## Jot (Mar 19, 2008)

wow - i love it x


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 19, 2008)

The green totally seals the look.  Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 19, 2008)

Simply beautiful!  I wish I had your skills!


----------



## happy*phantom (Mar 19, 2008)

The emu is absolutely mindblowing! I definitely love the colour combo.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 19, 2008)

Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 19, 2008)

Very pretty color combo


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rinispanini20 (Mar 19, 2008)

I always look forward to your fotd's. I love how you are not afraid of color!  You are beautiful!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## foxytnns (Mar 19, 2008)

I love it, those are such pretty colors!  You look beautiful!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 19, 2008)

flawless, as always.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 20, 2008)

This is stunning!  I love it!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 20, 2008)

Your eyebrows are outta this world..


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love it


----------



## nics1972 (Mar 20, 2008)

GOD !! I LOVE that !! You look GORGEOUS !!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 20, 2008)

Amazing look !!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 20, 2008)

Fabulous color combination!!  I love this!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 26, 2008)

wow, is there anything that looks bad on you???


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful, you have an exotic indian look about you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your looks are always fantastic.


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 27, 2008)

Love this color combo!  I have to try this.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2008)

Goodness, sexy mama! The green definitely takes this to the next level! Love it.


----------



## eenerkwak (Mar 27, 2008)

very nice! :]
oh u use accent red pigment?? how do you like it?? i saw some a few days ago but didn't buy it bc i thought it didn't blend or show up very well :[


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 27, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## Jassthomass (Aug 22, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 22, 2008)

I Love This!


----------



## aimee (Aug 22, 2008)

woow so hot


----------



## zerin (Aug 22, 2008)

i love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look gorgeous!


----------

